

Ask HN: Are internships mainly for college grads? - 0xdefec8

I hit my 3 year first-post-college-job anniversary a few months ago, and I want out of my industry because it bores me to tears (storage, fwiw). Not sure what's next, but I've had a lot of fun lately playing around with Python (it's C/C++ at work). I'm thinking maybe a hip, young web biz is a better fit for me, but I have nothing on my resume remotely related.<p>I know some common advice might be to build something in Python and show it to a potential employer, but I don't think anything I've coded thus far is substantial enough to impress anyone.<p>So I was wondering, would an internship doing something web-ish/pythony be an option? Even with 3 years work experience? I'd rather not live off savings, so living expenses would be nice...but is this taking a step backwards? Should I do something instead like work harder writing a neato python app? It's just tough finding the hours to build something cool in my free time after burning out at work all day.<p>Sincerely,
-BoredInMassachusetts
======
gmazzola
Internships are generally for University students, but it's not a completely
strict rule. I worked with a going-on-thirty intern, a graduate student with a
wife and a kid! You'll definitely get some odd looks as a non-student, but
there's nothing stopping you.

However, given that, I would shy away from the intern route. It is a step
backwards in terms of respect and resumé building, and you have enough
seniority to set your goals higher than an intern.

I would seek out a full-time job doing some interesting work. Amazon might be
a good pick: they have a lot of interesting problems there, and they're
looking for solid talent. I had an interview with them for an internship a
while back, but ultimately declined the offer for a better position.

Also, don't reject anything that's non-webbish. I know the Web 2.0 / AJAX /
Social shopping cart siren is appealing, but there are a lot of cool problems
being solved in big established companies too.

------
noaharc
Why don't you want to live off savings? Taking 2 months to make something
impressive seems like money well spent, to me.

~~~
0xdefec8
That's actually an option I hadn't considered...taking time off to work on
something myself, as opposed to an internship. I know a lot of people around
here can operate on 5 hours of sleep and pick up their personal project
immediately after 10+ hours of working for the man, but I just don't have the
energy reserves for it. I will consider doing that, thank you.

------
thegoleffect
What kinds of things would you like to work on instead of storage?

~~~
0xdefec8
Not sure on specifics honestly, but it would probably be a web based business
(facebook, reddit, amazon) and use python. But maybe it's naive to narrow my
search by what language they use.

~~~
thegoleffect
Why does it have to be web-based?

~~~
0xdefec8
Because that's what I find interesting I guess. Having a living, active
product is just sort of fascinating to me. But I'm sure there's non-web stuff
out there that I would dig too. The question was more about the internship
thing.

~~~
thegoleffect
Well, its pretty important to know what your interests are. It sounds like
you're not too sure about what you want. From my experience, one learns a
helluva lot from an internship when you're not thinking about the money and
spending more time loving whatever it is your working on. I don't think there
are many Python shops around here, but I do know a few openings you might be
interested in ;-).

~~~
0xdefec8
That is true...I'm not too sure at all. I guess my plan is just to see what's
out there and what sounds cool to me. If you know of a few internships or
jobs, I'd love to hear about them, 0xdefec8 at gmail dot com Much appreciated,
thank you!

